# Mustang GT Test Drive



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

07335i_sport said:


> Still don't understand the lack of an IRS .... especially when they had it for a while in the 90's for the Cobra, and it would bolt in to the basic platform for easy aftermarket conversion. I think it was from the Lincoln LS / Jag platform?
> 
> My buddy had a late '80s firebird (formula maybe?). It had a crack right where the roof met the top of the door toward the backlight. Is that what you are referring to? Those cars did not produce a ton of torque or so i thought ....


I agree, Ford has the technology and tooling for an IRS, maybe they wanted to keep costs down? As for the wrinkling, the "cure" was to install subframe connectors right after purchase if you planned to add power


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

*Irs...*

Oh... independent rear suspension...

It is tax time.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

*Definitely not for poseurs...*










I love the way the stripes blend into the asphalt...


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Definitely a good looking car, and the doors are pretty solid with few screws showing on the inside too.


----------



## Rock36 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this thread, because I feel like I can comment on it since I own a 2005 Mustang GT, and a 2007 Corvette Z06, and I follow the development of both cars pretty religiously.

First, the Boss 302 isn't likely to truly compete with a Z06, except in the over the top limited Boss 302 Leguna Seca edition that has a cage and everything. The Z06 still has 65 more bhp than the Boss 302, and still weighs around 400lbs less than a Boss 302. Torque is no comparision in the cars either, the Z06 packs 470 ft-lbs while the Boss 302 "only" has 380 ft-lbs. The only car that really can compete with a Z06 in terms of price and performance value is a new Nissan GTR. There is no real measureable metric in which a Boss 302 compares to a Corvette Z06.

The new Mustang GT with brembo brakes managed to post some great times against an M3 in a magazine article, but that is about where it ends. And it is the fodder of magazine racers. The suspension in the 2011 Mustang is the same basic 3-link design as my 2005, with some shock/spring tweaking but that is about it, I think maybe some steering ratio tweaking too. The biggest handling upgrade came in the form of the brembo brake option.

I'm on the fence with the solid rear axle. I know it eventually needs to go, but Ford has managed to wring the last little bit of performance out of it, and the live axle certainly performs better than the IRS in its real competitors, the Camaro and Challenger. A top-of-the-line solid axle is better than a mediocre IRS in other words.

Aside from that, the lack of an IRS does save weight, and the Mustang is still the lightest of the pony cars by far. Again not saying IRS isn't inherently better, but Ford pretty much optimized the live axle in this generation of Mustang. Ford will likely go IRS with the next generation Mustang in time for its 50th anniversary.

So all that said, I also don't think the new Mustang GT is a real competitor to the M3 either. Now some of my fellow mustangers might want to take my enthusiast card for saying that, but I like my mustang for lots of reasons besides posted magazine times and I am not about to pretend it is a supercar either.

I don't know if I really buy the claims of underrating either in recent years. IMHO it is wishful thinking. This isn't the 60s and 70s, and there isn't a need to fool insurance companies. Underrating a car in the middle of a horsepower war makes zero sense. Besides the Ford Mustang GT and GT500 horsepower are SAE rated, making underrating even more unlikely.

I love mustangs, and I am a mustang enthusiast, but an M3 still is the "superior" more well-rounded car. Lots of my pony car bretheren will point to how much cheaper a mustang is, and while that is true, that often isn't the point.


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the impression Ford keeps that solid rear axle as a matter of principle. How much ink has been spilled in discussing it? It may add to the mystique and result in free advertising.

If ///M were to give up his M3, I would feel a great disturbance in the force... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

ProfessorCook said:


> If ///M were to give up his M3, I would feel a great disturbance in the force...


Yep, a great rift would open in the space - time continuum. Pretty soon there would be goats and sheep living together. Let's just hope for all our sakes he doesn't stray.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

Nordic_Kat said:


> Yep, a great rift would open in the space - time continuum. Pretty soon there would be goats and sheep living together. Let's just hope for all our sakes he doesn't stray.


I am not straying. I decided today. Unless I get an unbelievable deal on a 997 C4S.

I will be seeing a car counselor later in the year...i.e. a track, and I did order some trivial mods today. I am also thinking about getting a 4 point harness installed.

Otherwise, the bastards would have won... A key element of being British is not letting the bastards grind you down!

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

///M-ratedE90 said:


> I am not straying. I decided today. Unless I get an unbelievable deal on a 997 C4S.
> 
> I will be seeing a car counselor later in the year...i.e. a track, and I did order some trivial mods today. I am also thinking about getting a 4 point harness installed.
> 
> Otherwise, the bastards would have won... *A key element of being British is not letting the bastards grind you down!*


Ah, Illegitimus non carborundum est. (Or perhaps more correctly, Noli nothis permittere te terere.)

Thank you for keeping the bimmerfest continuum intact.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ProfessorCook said:


> I have the impression Ford keeps that solid rear axle as a matter of principle. How much ink has been spilled in discussing it? It may add to the mystique and result in free advertising.
> 
> If ///M were to give up his M3, I would feel a great disturbance in the force...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


They've claimed that the reason for the solid axle is that its better for drag racing. Could be wrong, but I doubt too many new mustang owners take them drag racing anymore. I've got to thing the real reaason is cost.


----------



## Lufthansa (Nov 8, 2009)

bmw325,

I read the same think Supposedly those who modify their Mustangs for sanctioned competitions asked (demanded?) that Ford not go to IRS. I don't think Ford would have been disuaded from this strictly because of cost savings. They'll sell and profit from every GT they make, regardless of rear suspension set-up.
I've had 5 Mustangs in the past, enjoyed every one, and can't say I've had my last. I think the latest is by far the greatest.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

///M-ratedE90 said:


> The only problem I had with the engine is an M3 one - I am used to the extra 2000 rpm. The V8 revs to 7000, but I was probably shifting at 6500. It felt like a teenage date - you are just about to get going and everything grinds to a halt. I am used to going all the way now - up to a 8300 redline, dropping into 3rd at 75-80 mph (on a track under controlled circumstances  ) and bolting down the right side of the track (ahem) to find my correct position in the group.


///M-rated - Great writeup on the 'Stang. Would you rather have that or a 370Z?

Come to think of it, my Audi cuts fuel at 7250. I'd really like to rip an extra 1000. First complaint. You just made me feel like a masturbatory adolescent trying to play at the adults table.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Muscle car vs sports car. Different beasts.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Muscle car vs sports car. Different beasts.


At their core, they really aren't drastically different in intentions. Furthermore, both are GT cars; neither are sports cars nor muscle cars.

That said, the new Boss is probably the only new car save for maybe the Cayman R that interests me.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Good car that Stang, but something that I don't even give a second look to.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

jocamryn said:


> Good car that Stang, but something that I don't even give a second look to.


You like the X6 though. It is difficult not to see this as an endorsement of the Mustang.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

westwest888 said:


> ///M-rated - Great writeup on the 'Stang. Would you rather have that or a 370Z?
> 
> Come to think of it, my Audi cuts fuel at 7250. I'd really like to rip an extra 1000. First complaint. You just made me feel like a masturbatory adolescent trying to play at the adults table.


Can't speak for ///M-rated, but the 370Z I drove 2 weeks ago, was very different from the 370Z, it seemed "softened" and the styling didn't grow on me, a little too feminine. I wasn't able to test drive a NISMO however, so that would be the model I would like to test. I would take the Mustang over the Nissan however, it does have more practicality (bigger back seat/trunk) and a FAR better exhaust note. (Sorry ///M, for stepping in, we had JUST test drove one for the wife)


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm a different segment, I couldn't even bigin to understand. I'd save up for the M3.... It's what you really want anyway...


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

To characterize Mustangs, past or present, as Muscle Cars that can only go in a straight line is a generalization and is simply not accurate. That may hold true for certain models but there have been many Mustang models over the years that were very capable road cars.

Traditionally cars like Mustang and Camaro were not "muscle cars" like the Chevell SS396 and the Pontiac GTO. They were catetgorized as "Pony Cars" and had a variety of different models with very different purposes and very different levels of performance. There were 6 cylinder automatic "secretary specials" and models with huge V8 engines that were front heavy and were geared toward drag racing and had many of the characteristics of Muscle Cars.

There were also cars like the Shelby GT350 and the Camaro Z28 that were geared toward road racing and were very sucessfully raced on road racing circuits like Watkins Glen. Laguna Seca, Lime Rock, Road America, etc. The original Z28 was a street legal race car with a highly tuned 302 cubic inch V8, 4 wheel disc brakes, race tuned suspension, etc. Later Z28 and the Shelby Mustangs became more main stream and civilized road cars but the same thing is true for the M3.

CA


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

I had a 350Z in 2002-3 when they returned. There wasn't enough trunk room. Other than that, it was a good car. Not interested in 370Z as a DD, although I did price older 350Z's as a potential track car.

The M is staying. I am just about to replace my New Jersey damaged track rims, buy track pads and buy new tires for 2011 season. I am also thinking about a 4pt harness. We are in love again.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

jocamryn said:


> *THIS JUST IN ON THE E9X forum..*
> 
> All things Ford...:tsk:
> 
> Mods...


You can love your car without living in denial.


----------



## Chop362 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mustang/Mustang GT's all turn into rattle machines soon after delivery and yes I am familiar with these and to compare in any way shape or form to any BMW is a big time slight without even mentioning an M3.I mean c'mon RS4's yes,C63's yes but a Mustang?God help me what's next?Although if you are trying to down size the ole car payment this could be a solid reason for the purchase.Granted though the GT is 1 very fast auto.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

jocamryn said:


> *THIS JUST IN ON THE E9X forum..*
> 
> All things Ford...:tsk:
> 
> Mods...


Don't get all pissy because you don't know how to use Google. Oh, the X6 forum is over there... it might as well be a Ford.

"X6 - the Ford Edge of the BMW world"


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

It is important that one tests one's faith from time to time.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Please go with your gut and get your Ford Stang. 

I'm curious as to why the change, it is a good financial move if you're looking to 'downsize'. A Ballah would be able to get one without having to get rid of the M3.

Have a nice day.

Sent from my BMW Approved© HTC Desire using BimmerApp


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

///M-ratedE90 said:


> It is important that one tests one's faith from time to time.


Hear, hear!

The greater the ignorance the greater the dogmatism. 
-William Osler


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL, I don't agree with the OP, 
now I'm ignorant... comedy.



ProfessorCook said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> The greater the ignorance the greater the dogmatism.
> -William Osler


Sent from my BMW Approved© HTC Desire using BimmerApp


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

A true balla' wouldn't deign to keep post-whoring in a, gasp, 3-series forum


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

There might be "life after BMW" for some; can't be too critical...but leaving this highly engaging forum might be a culture shock. I've checked out some Mustang forums. An "interior car deodorizer" thread went to 4 pages. "help...got hives from my vinyl striping" caught my attention.


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

jocamryn said:


> LOL, I don't agree with the OP,
> now I'm ignorant... comedy.
> 
> Sent from my BMW Approved© HTC Desire using BimmerApp


I did not mean to call you ignorant at all. I was attempting to support the notion that we consider other cars (and other ideas) from time to time.

Case in point, I think the Mustang is a great and good-looking car. Hell, I really like the X6.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

ProfessorCook said:


> I did not mean to call you ignorant at all. I was attempting to support the notion that we consider other cars (and other ideas) from time to time.
> 
> Case in point, I think the Mustang is a great and good-looking car. Hell, I really like the X6.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


Mustangs are rebadged Toyotas.

CA


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

And YOU've posted that you've driven one and (gasp) enjoyed it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

Link: 2012 Boss 302. Don't mean to add fuel to the fire...but we can make car comparisons in here? 
Standard Boss 302 price: $41K 
BMW M3: $55 - 67K 
Some mentions of Boss vs. M3 in here. (Boss beats M3). Of course if I wanted a "Mustang" for its performance, I'd have one, but I don't. Corvette ZO6's well driven, nearly always beat M3's at all the driving schools that I've attended (about 10), but I've have no desire to own a ZO6. There are many other reasons for BMW ownership.

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/02/24/2012-ford-mustang-boss-302-laguna-seca-first-drive-review/


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm moving this thread. It belongs in General Automotive, obviously.

- Mike


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

:bustingup:bustingup "Moved"

Mustang....:jack:


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

I knew someone mentioning "Autoblog" would get this thread thrown in the dumpster!


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Just stumbled onto this thread...

When the 5.0 came out recently, I read the articles all drooling about it and was intrigued myself. I have a close friend that has been a Mustang nut since youth (he has a modded Cayman S, a modded GTI (DD), and just got a hold of 07 PJ Stang) so this pushed me to go check it out at my local dealership.

I never made it to driving the car...which, looking back, I should have tried. I simply sat in the car and hated it. The dash, the seats, the steering wheel, the size, all turnoffs...and I had an 03 Z06, so I know crappy seats and questionable dash layouts... This was too much. I got in, sat for a while, determined this was too much to take and got out, said thanks, and went on my way...


----------

